# Hunting Fort Stewart



## LRDIII (Dec 17, 2017)

So recently I have hunted sections A-2, E-13, and E-12 in search of Quail, Woodcock, Snipe or basically any other bird appropriately in season. To date, I have seen 3 doves, several warblers, 2 quail,  and a pair of redheaded woodpeckers. Before the season I saw a few ducks in the ponds near the dove fields. All of these were seen driving to or from the areas I was hunting. I think I have walked a shade over 14 miles and my poor dog probably twice that hunting for something. Does anyone have any advice, or should I just break down and pay the $400-$600 per half day to shoot pen raised birds. Are there any birds or wildlife other than small deer and hogs on Fort Stewart?


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 28, 2017)

Wow NONE of you guys want to help another guy out at all??? 

LRD, I've never bumped quail at Stewart but I do bump woodcock now and then in F when I'm pig hunting along transition areas or edges. But honestly I'll see more birds in the roads when drive out at dusk as they are moving from resting areas to feeding areas.  Not bunches but if you're driving out at dark very much, sooner or later you'll spot a woodcock or two.  You might think at first they are bats but they are woodcock. I'd hunt those areas the next day if it's open. Stewart is also loaded with turkey's. I don't hunt those either but love to pig hunt with my bow and will be there in three weeks.  Hopefully it stays dry cause those roads can be hard on rental vehicles after a rain.

As for quail, there's a WMA a bit SW of Stewart I bumped quail in.  Left of the parking area, down trail and in the oaks. Bout all I'll give out on that.  10 guys are loading up their trucks right now I bet.


----------



## Killinstuff (Dec 28, 2017)

I should have added, don't walk miles and miles.  Try to hunt the spot on the spot.  Bird hunting is like any other type of hunting or fishing.  The old saying that 10% of the guys catch 90% of the fish is also true with hunting as well.  It's about taking a big area and making it a small area by looking for something different or a change in that area you're more like to find what you're after. The spot on the spot.


----------



## GLS (Dec 28, 2017)

The worrisome aspect of using bird dogs at Stewart is the overlap of deer and hog season with woodcock.  It's a risk some are willing to take, but it gives me concern.  There are deer hunters who will stay in the woods all day this time of the year.  Watch out for razor wire, too.  Sometimes it's left in the woods after training.  My oldest dog went from 60 to 0 in a flash hitting it at full run.  Fortunately she had a kevlar vest on with no harm ensuing.  Gil


----------



## mcarge (Dec 28, 2017)

There are birds on the Fort; but they are in low density and in isolated spots. You can find a few quail in the western areas on post but you will need to narrow down the search based on the habitat..head a little further northwest then you mentioned and you will find them with a good pointer. I am talking about a covey a day at best. Woodcock are here one day and gone the gone the next but I usually see a few every year around low spots in some of the old clear cuts. Plenty of Snipe..unfortunately most of them are in places you are not allowed to hunt. 

Most importantly listen to what Gill said up above..he knows whats going on and nothing is more important than keeping you dog safe!


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 2, 2018)

The snipe hunting on the Altamaha Mgt Area was epic if a person was willing to do some walking.  The waterfowl impoundments were drawn down at the end of duck season and the snipe took up residence shortly after. Call and ask what their management schedules are and the availability of snipe.  Try to chat directly with the managing biologist or technician.  I researched the net and there was decent hunting there three years ago.

Good luck.


----------



## Coach K (Jan 3, 2018)

Killinstuff said:


> Wow NONE of you guys want to help another guy out at all???
> 
> LRD, I've never bumped quail at Stewart but I do bump woodcock now and then in F when I'm pig hunting along transition areas or edges. But honestly I'll see more birds in the roads when drive out at dusk as they are moving from resting areas to feeding areas.  Not bunches but if you're driving out at dark very much, sooner or later you'll spot a woodcock or two.  You might think at first they are bats but they are woodcock. I'd hunt those areas the next day if it's open. Stewart is also loaded with turkey's. I don't hunt those either but love to pig hunt with my bow and will be there in three weeks.  Hopefully it stays dry cause those roads can be hard on rental vehicles after a rain.
> 
> As for quail, there's a WMA a bit SW of Stewart I bumped quail in.  Left of the parking area, down trail and in the oaks. Bout all I'll give out on that.  10 guys are loading up their trucks right now I bet.



Very smart not to broadcast your "help" to everyone publicly for those who probably already have given some advice.  The best thing you can do, though, is talk to the wildlife coordinator on post.  They're usually helpful.   

I've only hunted there many years ago as a guest, so can't really offer any advice.  I expect you may get one or two coveys / day if you hunt all day with good pointing dogs that have done a lot of wild bird hunting.


----------



## GLS (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not saying that the OP was cyberscouting, but just looking for general information.  Big difference between asking where and asking how.  Not many here willing to give away spots to folks we know (much less to an anonymous internet stranger and whoever else is lurking) that we have spent a lifetime gathering through hard work and diligent effort.  Have someone show up at one of these public spots with his buddies after promising you he'd never go back and you will discover what I mean.  Been there done that one time.  As for getting help from a wildlife coordinator, I once asked an equivalent on another state's land and he was as tight lipped about information as I would be to a stranger.  He also loved to bird hunt so I understood where he was coming from.


----------

